# Top items to have at End-times



## MasterP (Dec 6, 2010)

I am putting together a list of top 50 of the most valuable items one should have - if we do ever in fact face an "apocalypse". Please let me now what Items you may recommend to be added to this list:

*Thus far I have :
*
dried foods
fresh produce & their seeds
fresh water resources
water filter or iodine
scrap metal and wood
maps
batteries
duct tape
fuel
fabric, needle, & thread
matches 
mirror
magnifying glass
jugs and containers
pots
knives
rope
clothing
rugged shoes
sunglasses
sunscreen
soap
vitamins
blankets
AM/FM handcrank radio
antiseptics and rubbing alcohol
sacks or bags
bicycles and carts
wine
chocolate
animal traps
fishing pole
paper & writing tools
plastic trash bag
backpack

*Indulgences *(not needed, but _desired_ items!!)
chocolate
mary jane
coffee
liquor
cigarettes
perfume
lipstick


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

--pool shock with 'calcium hypochlorite' only to make bleach to purify water.
--magnesiium firestarter

dried foods
fresh produce & their seeds
fresh water resources
water filter or iodine
scrap metal and wood
maps
batteries
duct tape
fuel
fabric, needle, & thread
matches 
mirror
magnifying glass
jugs and containers
pots
knives
rope
clothing
rugged shoes
sunglasses
sunscreen
soap
vitamins
blankets
AM/FM handcrank radio
antiseptics and rubbing alcohol
sacks or bags
bicycles and carts
wine
chocolate
animal traps
fishing pole
paper & writing tools
plastic trash bag
backpack

Indulgences (not needed, but desired items!!)
chocolate
mary jane
coffee
liquor
cigarettes
perfume
lipstick 

OOOhhh..I am so not ready!!


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

ammo or rifles


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

To be honest, there's probably at least 50 different categories, not 50 different items. A well equipped bug-out-bag may have 100 different items in it.

I'll throw out a couple more for consideration to your list.
Salt, and lots of it.
Sugar
Canning equipment
Lots of medical supplies
Fire starting equipment (matches, lighters...)
TOILET PAPER
candles


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Needle & thread
Animal traps
Shovel
Axe
Whet stone
Safety pins
The Bible
Fish hooks & line

But MOST IMPORTANT.....KNOWLEDGE so you can substitute things for what you don't have!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

iouJC said:


> But MOST IMPORTANT.....KNOWLEDGE so you can substitute things for what you don't have!


and maybe a few *books* for the knowledge you don't


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Then there's the list of the first 100 things that disappear after an emergency.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/100-items-disappear-first-panic-2454/


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn bag is too heavy now.. stay home load a few more weapons..

OPPS !!! My bad.. thought it was a BOB...lol


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Damn bag is too heavy now.. stay home load a few more weapons..
> 
> OPPS !!! My bad.. thought it was a BOB...lol


I hear ya--my BOB has turned into 3 BOBs.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

DH and I were talking yeasterday and once more I scolded him for pushing an ashtray across a wooden surface. Not a great piece of furniture, yet functional.

I pondered this habit of his and commented that the practice, one he does not himself approve of, is highly unlikely from the aquaintance who cuts live trees and using only hand tools and a good deal of skill, makes exquisite pieces of furniture, also functional.

For me prepping is constantly expanding my capacities to conserve and maintain the functionality of what I use and consume on a daily basis, and to work backwards on the continum of purchasing the immediately consumable (ie: pre-prepared salad in a bag) to encompase the entire process comfortably (ie: producing my own seeds for the ingredients in the salad through to the salad I am eating).


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Here in town we have a "Senior Thrieft Store" that sells full bags of clothing (your choice) for three dollars, at one time it was two.......at this time I have about 75 full bags of almost new clothing to trade with.

Don't dial with wisky, guns or ammo because they will drink your wisky and then return your ammo with the weapons that you sold them.

Be sure to buy stuff that you can use on your profession and that way you will be able to make a living WTSHTF, buy stuff to upkeep your home, stuff like paint and so on and specially to fix your roof.

I am from Cuba where WTSHTF has lasted for over 50 years so that I know what I am talking about........ be ready, not sorry.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

iouJC said:


> Needle & thread
> Animal traps
> Shovel
> Axe
> ...


This is what I think you will need also.But also I would add a bow saw[I have a Wyoming saw it is both a meat blade and wood saw].Don't know if it was mentioned but a alternative fire starter other than matches or lighter.Garden seeds and hand tools to tend it.There is a whole list but this is some different stuff that I feel good with.Le t the perfume in a bad situation you will be smelled by an enemy/invader.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Extra reading glasses.

If you're the one who needs them, it's hard to do close-up work without them.
If you're not, they'd make great trade items.
Most of the dollar stores around here have them, and some come with hard plastic cases, and they're only a dollar!


----------



## spacestuff4me (Jan 7, 2010)

*a*

My top 5 items are lots of freeze dried food for long storage, a Katadyn Pocket Water Filter so I don't have to store a lot of water, firearms & ammo, a good tool kit and making friends with my neighbors who have as much to lose in an emergency as I do.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Gypsy?.........for glasses go to the dollar store, if you have differen vision in your eyes then buy different power, but in the same style, and then swich one eye piece for the other one........mine are better than the ones that the Dr told me to use.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Extra reading glasses.Most of the dollar stores around here have them, and some come with hard plastic cases, and they're only a dollar!


WOW. At our dollar store, they are $6.00. It would almost be worth having you ship me a half dozen pair.
Right now I use the 1.50 and have 2.00 and 2.50 in storage because I'm sure as time goes by I'll need them.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

Basic hand tools; screwdrivers, hammers, saws, wrenches, pliers, hand drill W/bits, nails/screws/nuts/bolts/washers, wood glue, epoxy, 
superglue, baling wire, string/twine/paracord/rope, scissors/snips/razor blades/X-acto knives/fingernail clippers, files/sandpaper/chisels, 
vise/anvil, tape/webbing/chains, etc. 

''Can you tell by my list 'over-and-above' what you all have mentioned, that I'm a mechanic, fabricator, craftsman, if it breaks you'll have 
to fix it yourself, if you need it and can't get it - then you'll have to make it.'' The way they did it in the Old Days, before the Digital Age.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

When I was a teen I was big into hiking and camping. I could start a one match camp fire almost every time. Dead, dry thorn bushed make good starting fuel, but when I got older, bought a home and started using a wood stove as my primary form of heat I got "lazy". I used a self igniting plumbers torch to start the fire. I could split the kindling into 1" pieces and light it right up. One tank of LP would last a year or two so the cost was worth the time saved rolling paper to me. It made it easy and practical for my wife to light the stove if she beat me home from work. She just had to stack in some wood, pull the trigger and wait for it to catch fire. I recommend anyone use wood heat to try it. It's well worth the $30 or so for the torch. It'll pay for itself in no time. 

I can can still start a fire a few different ways, but why bother if I have a torch. I could crawl, walk or run to the store, but why bother when I can drive. I might be close, but I'm not a caveman.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> WOW. At our dollar store, they are $6.00. It would almost be worth having you ship me a half dozen pair.
> Right now I use the 1.50 and have 2.00 and 2.50 in storage because I'm sure as time goes by I'll need them.


Uncle Joe, check your local Dollar Tree store, they carry the dollar glasses.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

booter said:


> Basic hand tools; screwdrivers, hammers, saws, wrenches, pliers, hand drill W/bits, nails/screws/nuts/bolts/washers, wood glue, epoxy,
> superglue, baling wire, string/twine/paracord/rope, scissors/snips/razor blades/X-acto knives/fingernail clippers, files/sandpaper/chisels,
> vise/anvil, tape/webbing/chains, etc.
> 
> ...


Liquid nail!!!


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

booter said:


> Basic hand tools; screwdrivers, hammers, saws, wrenches, pliers, hand drill W/bits, nails/screws/nuts/bolts/washers, wood glue, epoxy,
> superglue, baling wire, string/twine/paracord/rope, scissors/snips/razor blades/X-acto knives/fingernail clippers, files/sandpaper/chisels,
> vise/anvil, tape/webbing/chains, etc.
> 
> ...


I am a mechanic also and have all kinds of modern handtools and I strongly agree with you.I also have older handtools,A handcrank drill press,a Forge and tooling,all different size brace and bits,foot powered sharpening stone,that is just some things in the tool line.In the house hold line we have 4 large butcher kettles,hand crank meat slicer,hand and electric meat grinders,hand crank milk seperator,a hand crank grain mill,hand crank corn husker and a grain cleaner,a lot of different hand grinders for herbs and the like,a corn cracker the list goes on.But we also have the knowledge on how to use them because we use them in everyday life.So don't just buy and say I have it but are not sure how to use it properly or it is worthless and you should not have bought it in the first place.
Sorry for the long post just get wound tight sometimes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hillbilly said:


> So don't just buy and say I have it but are not sure how to use it properly or it is worthless


I tend to agree. Over the last couple years I've acquired a lot of old hand tools just in case the need should ever arise. I stored them away thinking "this is good".  
On a whim this past summer I pulled out one of the scythes, touched up the blade and went out in the field to give it a try. It is NOT as easy to use as I thought it would be. Working with chainsaws and wood all the time, I figured I wouldn't have any trouble swinging this thing around and cutting some weeds. I was wrong! Not only is there a whole different group of muscles used, there is also a technique involved that took some practice to understand. I'll be pulling out a few other things and learning how to use them now.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> ... there is also a technique involved that took some practice to understand. ...


Make a video or let us know some other way. I still haven't figured them out and would sincerely like to.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the things about a Sythe is you don't really swing it you actually pull it toward you or through the grass or whatever you are cutting.Uncle Joe if you want to try something that takes alot out of you borrow or buy a Grain cradle,I have one and am getting a little better.
But get some of your tools out and try using them they can be fun to use but also difficult but at least you have the knowledge and will in you that a lot of other folks [at least around here don;t]don't.I get laughed at all the time when at auctions and such for buying such [other peoples words]useless junk.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Make a video or let us know some other way. I still haven't figured them out and would sincerely like to.


Mountainman,Look on the internet for backwoods home Mag they had an article on how to peen and sharpen and use a Sythe.If I can find it in my back issues I will let you know what issue to look in.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Soap,toilet paper,baby diapers,tampons and bandages.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Pencil sharpener


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> WOW. At our dollar store, they are $6.00. It would almost be worth having you ship me a half dozen pair.
> Right now I use the 1.50 and have 2.00 and 2.50 in storage because I'm sure as time goes by I'll need them.


That's what I did......about 25 pairs of #125 and around 10 of the others, they will be also good as trading material........if you really want some more just say so in pm, I'll get them for you and send them and you can then pay me back.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*GS & Ponce*
Thank you both for the offer. I really appreciate the thought. :flower: I went to a Dollar Tree today and sure enough, there they were.

*JayJay*

I have a dozen of those small 2" rectangular pencil sharpeners and a couple hundred pencils. Less than $10 at the wholesale club.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> *GS & Ponce*
> Thank you both for the offer. I really appreciate the thought. :flower: I went to a Dollar Tree today and sure enough, there they were.
> 
> *JayJay*
> ...


Great--if you're like me, I like my pencils sharp.

When I attended college, near Fort Campbell, there was an older soldier fellow-- and I wasn't that young myself--and he would use paper and run his pencil across it the entire time of lectures to sharpen the lead??...had he never heard of ink pens or sharpeners??
I had that one class and was fortunate his major wasn't education!!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*end time items*

Lots of good useful stuff listed..I just finished putting in a 4'x7' shelf in my old camper over the dinner table and benches..lot more storage now..given 30 mins I could have the food/water loaded and be ready to go ..since all else is more or less already in there..I tried the BOB thing and like most ..it turned into 3 bags..trying to carry them along with a pistol, rifle and ammo it would just be too much..so its bug in as long as feasible..then head for the sticks in the camper...luckily I know of many abandoned roads I could crawl along on...that could by me a little more time anyway


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Pencil sharpener


''You know at most hardware stores that have a 'Contractor's counter' they will give you Contractor's pencils [the flat ones] for free, you have to buy your own sharpener.''


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

First, the link to what information I have gathered that I could get up to be shared which includes eBooks to some of the Foxfires. If anyone wants my recipes, I'll get them up as well. These are mostly plans, and "examples" of what you might need and could build on your own. Right click is not disabled so you can save it.

Modern Pioneer

Shared information means more will survive. We must survive as a species.
Me? I'm 52 and "spayed" and useless to produce for a population reduced to critical. But I know gardens, herbs, children, animals, can skin a deer, butcher a hog, heal a wound, and a huge amount of other knowledge NOT shared by most young "breeders." I can cook for an Army over a fire and tripod. I have a current "Army" now with 3 kids, their spouses, and 10 grandchildren in my house, plus a pair of in-laws, and my husband and myself. I've heard some remarks about "old" and just wanted to let you know, we have a spot as well in the post-SHTF world. You guys get out there and pitch that hay. I'll be inside rocking a baby in a cradle with one foot, making butter in a mason jar with the other, and sewing a quilt top to keep your "tail" warm come winter cause I already KNOW how to "git er' done."

Now?

In a world forced back into Medieval existence, time would erase what the modern world had produced. No matter what you store, eventually it will be gone. What do you do after that?

Plan for that time, know "how" to make what you need. It takes a community, a "village," to survive with all members working at what they can do best, helping each other, sharing equally the needs and responsibility for all survival requirements. No free rides; no one is better or worse off than the others; needs are shared; limitations are shared. Unsupplied items, things people don't have, are also shared. If less milk is produced, the ones needing it the most get it, aka babies on bottles.

Knowledge is primary.

Make plans and share the insufficiencies across the population not one of two families suffering without. It is an extended "family" and all work for the village "prime." There won't be a "rich guy down the road" or "that poor starving beggar on on the corner." Though you won't have "standing" above anyone else, you will have the same rights as everyone else. You will also be responsible for your own actions and responsibilities.

Laws will be made and enforced as people, well, tend to be selfish and hateful. I wish it was a perfect world, but it isn't. The one coming won't be perfect either. We are flawed creatures as humans and we WILL make mistakes.

But you know, there is one quite old rule that would work even after it all goes to hell in a handbasket, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." No that doesn't mean take in any panhandler looking for handouts without having to work for them. But good people will come willing to work for survival with skills the community might need. Bad people will come pretending to be good with no other intent than to take what you have. Some might come spying for a larger group to scope what you have to see if it is worth killing off ALL of you, using what you stored, then moving on to the next community.

There is no sure fire way to live, raise what you need, and defend it. There is no way to be sure of who is let in and who to send packing. THAT is why having the community working together for each other matters. Those numbers can mean the difference bewteen living and dying.


----------

